
New iOS Software Leaks Shape of Next iPhone and Face Unlock Feature - Aaronn
https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/891855995172945924
======
Aaronn
dang: if you’d like to change the link to this feel free
[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/30/homepod-firmware-
face-d...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/30/homepod-firmware-face-
detection/)

